# Rinnegan Vs Tensigan



## Trojan (May 12, 2017)

Which one is stronger in your opinion.  

Note:
Regarding the Rinnegan, you must decide on 1 Rinnegan.

So, do not say "The Rinnegan" then list exclusive moves to 1 Rinnegan like
Sasuke's Kawarimi jutsu AND Limbo in 1. 

you can, however, say Asspulldara's Rinnegan is stronger (but don't include Sasuke's jutsu to it)
or Sasuke's Rinnegan is stronger (but don't include Limbo to it)

hope it's clear. 

This thread is about the eyes in themselves, not really their users. Just compare their abilities.


----------



## Android (May 12, 2017)

Retsu no Sho already said that Tenseigan is the equivalent Dojutsu to the Rinnegan.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Trojan (May 12, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> Retsu no Sho already said that Tenseigan is the equivalent Dojutsu to the Rinnegan.



Can you give me the page/link? 

Also, I am not sure how does that mean they are as powerful as each other. 
Sasuke's "moon" seal is the equivalent to Naruto's "sun" seal. However, you will be crazy if you think
they are equal.


----------



## Blu-ray (May 12, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> Retsu no Sho already said that Tenseigan is the equivalent Dojutsu to the Rinnegan.


Where? As far as I know it never mentioned the Rinnegan at all outside of Sasuke's profile, let alone made a comparison between the two.



Hussain said:


> Sasuke's "moon" seal is the equivalent to Naruto's "sun" seal. However, you will be crazy if you think
> they are equal.


Thinking the seals themselves aren't equal is a all new level of ridiculous Hussain.


----------



## Trojan (May 12, 2017)

Blu-ray said:


> Thinking the seals themselves aren't equal is a all new level of ridiculous Hussain.



Naruto seal:
1- Create eyes
2- Stop someone from dying (Gai & Obito)
3- (Not sure if it's the one responsible for mixing the Bijuus chakra with Naruto's Rasengan)

Sasuke's seal
???


----------



## Android (May 12, 2017)

Hussain said:


> Can you give me the page/link?





Blu-ray said:


> Where?


I don't have it, but i'm sure it was mentioned.


----------



## Blu-ray (May 12, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> I don't have it, but i'm sure it was mentioned.


Nope. The only time I heard that comparison was when a bunch of misinformation was floating around around The Lasts release, which even made a comparison between Toneri and Madara, also nowhere to be found.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Charmed (May 12, 2017)

I'm gonna go with Tenseigan, the Rinnegan is now so 2008...

But seriously, aren't they suppoesd to be like equals?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (May 12, 2017)

Charmed said:


> I'm gonna go with Tenseigan, the Rinnegan is now so 2008...
> 
> But seriously, aren't they suppoesd to be like equals?



Nowhere was there a statement or even an implication that they are equal.


----------



## oiety (May 12, 2017)

Tenseigan by a mile. Assuming both are given to like, random ninjas, of course. Toneri with just the Tenseigan is above mindless Jubito imo, who has the Rinnegan and the Juubi sealed inside him, so I'd have to go with that.

Chibaku Tensei is cool and all but unless you're Hagoromo it probably isn't stronger than cutting the moon in half.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (May 12, 2017)

Hagoromo's Rinnegan is stronger lol.


----------



## Trojan (May 12, 2017)

sanninme rikudo said:


> Hagoromo's Rinnegan is stronger lol.


Based on what tho?


----------



## sanninme rikudo (May 12, 2017)

Hussain said:


> Based on what tho?


When Tenseigan can create life from nothing, hit my line.


----------



## Trojan (May 12, 2017)

sanninme rikudo said:


> When Tenseigan can create life from nothing, hit my line.


Well, Hagorumo did not create life from nothing either. 
The Bijuus were created from the Juubi (which is something obviously), and they came out when the seal is completed like we have seen with Naruto and Sasuke sealing Kaguya. 


other "creation" stuff has nothing to do with the Rinnegan either way. It has to do with the Yin/Yang elements.


----------



## Serene Grace (May 12, 2017)

Rinnegan>>>>>>>>tensigan by a laughable extent

One cuts the moon in half, another makes a new one 

Rinnegan has control of life and death, Rinnegan can manipulate repulsive and attractive forces, Rinnegan bypasses conventional durability,  Rinnegan can eat chakra up like it's nothing, Rinnegan allows you to control the ten tails possibly one of the strongest entities alive.

 the rinnegan is the strongest dojutsu ever, there's reason why that was used as a repesentation of the "eyes", something that can only be matched by the "body". It's the epitome of Dojutsu.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trojan (May 12, 2017)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> One cuts the moon in half, *another makes a new one*



Bold. Never happened. 



> Rinnegan can manipulate repulsive and attractive forces


So can do the Tensigan. 




> Rinnegan bypasses conventional durability




What do you mean? 



> Rinnegan can eat chakra up like it's nothing


Tensigan does it better. 


4:15



> Rinnegan allows you to control the ten tails possibly one of the strongest entities alive.


Well, it does not really have to do with the Rinnegan. It's just controlling ability/Genjutsu. 



> the rinnegan is the strongest dojutsu ever, there's reason why that was used as a repesentation of the "eyes", something that can only be matched by the "body". It's the epitome of Dojutsu.



Lol, no. 


The reason is pretty much because the Tensigan did not exist back then.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Coolest Guy! 2


----------



## kayz (May 12, 2017)

I would say the rinnegan is stronger because it has more abilities.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Trojan (May 12, 2017)

kayz said:


> I would say the rinnegan is stronger because it has more abilities.


The quality is what important, not the quantity.


----------



## kayz (May 12, 2017)

Hussain said:


> The quality is what important, not the quantity.


Rinnegan is still better in quality. Do you have an argument?


----------



## Serene Grace (May 12, 2017)

Hussain said:


> Bold. Never happened.


It could though, it has the potency to do something along the lines of TonerI did, slicing the moon in half=/=destroying the moon, the later is far harder.



Hussain said:


> What do you mean?


Soul rip



Hussain said:


> Well, it does not really have to do with the Rinnegan. It's just controlling ability/Genjutsu.


Yes it does, you can only summon and control the gedo mazo with the Rinnegan, same Gedo mazo that turns into the ten tails so yes it's a rinnegan feature 



Hussain said:


> Lol, no.
> 
> 
> The reason is pretty much because the Tensigan did not exist back then.


Irrelevant, it still doesn't change the fact that the rinnegan was potrayed to be the epitome of Dojutsu,  while being the only thing that can counteract the "body"it stays that way till something contradicts it, and it sure as hell isn't gonna be contradicted by what happen in the last

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Kai (May 12, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> Retsu no Sho already said that Tenseigan is the equivalent Dojutsu to the Rinnegan.


Are you sure it didn't say the equivalent, as in the dojutsu equivalent passed down in Hamura's bloodline. Not that they are equal in power?


----------



## sabre320 (May 12, 2017)

Tenseigan rather easily ...
It essentially gives the user the power of both the eyes and the body
Genjutsu that can affect a perfect jinchuriki of narutos level
Gravity control powerfull enough to pull the moon
A golem that can hang with full senjutsu kurama avatar
Moon level dc along with a chakra mode similar to kcsm that massively boosts durability speed etc omnyondon to counter nearly all attacks ,absolutely lethal god tier chakra absorption that shits on preta and ignores durability .
Needs hamuras chakra to be successfully countered.
All of the above without the juubi,rikudos chakra,hamuras halves or the chakra fruit,senjutsu or bijuu......essentially he is nagatos equivalent as a user...

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ARGUS (May 13, 2017)

A user with both Rinnegan is said to be invincible. 
Made pretty damn clear that it's the most exalted dojutsu

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Android (May 13, 2017)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Rinnegan>>>>>>>>tensigan by a laughable extent


Wow, not even sure if you're serious

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Android (May 13, 2017)

ARGUS said:


> A user with both Rinnegan *and the Juubi* is said to be invincible.


Don't know why the hell people keep ignoring this when they bring up this argument.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brooks (May 13, 2017)

Hussain is catching feelings.


----------



## ARGUS (May 13, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> Don't know why the hell people keep ignoring this when they bring up this argument.


Nope 
The emphasis was directly on the Rinnegan. 

>Obito talks about the rinnegans might 
>he then mentions that if the user gets both of his eyes back then he's invincible 

Hagoromo had the same hype from the Rinnegan. His brother had nowhere near the portrayal that he had. And that was before he even became a Jin. 

In terms of power the ultimate ability of the body is juubi 
Of the eye is Rinnegan 

So juubi = Rinnegan > tenseigan >> rest

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Android (May 13, 2017)

ARGUS said:


> Nope
> The emphasis was directly on the Rinnegan.
> 
> >Obito talks about the rinnegans might
> >he then mentions that if the user gets both of his eyes back then he's invincible


The user whom already absorbed the Juubi and became it's Jinchuuriki.
You can't just talk disregarding that Madara was the Juubi Jin.
Rinnegan Madara w/o the Juubi isn't even a threat to an actual Juubi Jin.
Hell, Rinnegan Madara is even below Rinnegan Sasuke who is below Jin Madara.

So no, Obito was talking about the Rinnegan falling in the hands of Juubi Jin Madara.


ARGUS said:


> Hagoromo had the same hype from the Rinnegan. His brother had nowhere near the portrayal that he had. And that was before he even became a Jin.


Most of Hago's hype came after he became the Juubi Jin.
Hamura lived on the moon, not the earth, so of course he'd receive far less hype from the shinobi of the earth.
We don't know exactly when did Hamura awakaned the Tenseigan, we can see the flash backs of Hagoromo and Hamura vs the Juubi, and we can clearly see that he still weilding the Byakugan.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Android (May 13, 2017)

ARGUS said:


> In terms of power the ultimate ability of the body is juubi
> Of the eye is Rinnegan


More like Senjutsu of the Rikudo = the Rinnegan.
Naruto isn't a Juubi Jin but he's equal or superior to a Rinnegan user.
Senjutsu of the six paths comes from the Juubi anyway, so it's like the same.


----------



## sabre320 (May 13, 2017)

ARGUS said:


> Nope
> The emphasis was directly on the Rinnegan.
> 
> >Obito talks about the rinnegans might
> ...


Wth...double rinnegan isnt close to the juubi at best without the rikudo halves its below god tier...without rikudo powerup or the juubi..all madara has is ems ps and limbo as his best jutsu...juubi is far above just the rinnegan..rikudo had both the yin and yang halves...stop going on empty hype and look at what the rinnegan and tenseigan provide without additional  buffs...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Serene Grace (May 13, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> Wow, not even sure if you're serious


 I was exaggerating but the rinnegan  is superior, blame Kishi not me


----------



## Android (May 13, 2017)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> I was exaggerating but the rinnegan  is superior, blame Kishi not me


How can i blame Kishi for his fans's wrong interpretation ?


----------



## Trojan (May 13, 2017)

The Tenseigan does have Deva path-like abilities like Toneri did to bring Hinata to him here


and he made the rocks levitate and attacked Naruto with them.




He can create limitless amount of Gedu-Dama that can negate any attack that is not boosted by SM.


Those that he can fire them off, or use them to create a tornado-like jutsu




and of course, they can be used for protection like in the gif above, or this one



The Tensigan also gives you a KCM-like ability that basically increases all of your abilities. In addition to controlling the moon, absorbing the chakra, and the wheel that can cut the moon in half.

It even has its own summon like the Gedu-Mazu


I don't see how the Rinnegan's Jutsu compare to all of that. : )

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Android (May 13, 2017)

Hussain said:


> It even has its own summon like the Gedu-Mazu


Pretty sure that's not a summon, nor a Tenseigan ability.
It's juts a statue that Toneri controlled using the Tenseigan energy.

Speaking of which, wonder what the hell happened to that golem, it seemed that it can not be destroyed when it regenerated after Kurama's TBB, the second TBB send it through the moon curst and into orbit, but it was still not destroyed 


Hussain said:


> He can create limitless amount of Gedu-Dama that can negate any attack that is not boosted by SM.


Indeed, people might try to argue that he doesn't apply InYoton to his TSBs, but Naruto using Sage Mode against him, implies that he can indeed nullify Ninjutsu.
Although, his TSB shield got destroyed by one hand size Rasengan, i take it as Naruto's Ninjutsu getting strong enough to destroy it, rather than Toneri's TSB being weak.


----------



## sabre320 (May 13, 2017)

Hussain said:


> The Tenseigan does have Deva path-like abilities like Toneri did to bring Hinata to him here
> 
> 
> and he made the rocks levitate and attacked Naruto with them.
> ...


add his beyond god tier chakra absorption,need for hamura chakra to counter and naruto trolling genjutsu and its a wrap.


----------



## sabre320 (May 13, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> Pretty sure that's not a summon, nor a Tenseigan ability.
> It's juts a statue that Toneri controlled using the Tenseigan energy.
> 
> Speaking of which, wonder what the hell happened to that golem, it seemed that it can not be destroyed when it regenerated after Kurama's TBB, the second TBB send it through the moon curst and into orbit, but it was still not destroyed
> ...


Not to mention without hamuras chakra naruto would have lost..


----------



## Android (May 13, 2017)

sabre320 said:


> naruto trolling genjutsu and its a wra


Are you sure you wached the movie ? because he didn't obtain the Tenseigan yet when he used that Genjutsu.


----------



## sabre320 (May 13, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> Are you sure you wached the movie ? because he didn't obtain the Tenseigan yet when he used that Genjutsu.


im under the assumption that the tenseigan would boost an already god tier genjutsu as is the case with the sharingan and rinnegan btw i just saw a clip not the whole movie


----------



## Trojan (May 13, 2017)

The Genjutsu was from the lakes. I don't think the Tensiegan or Toneri for that matter has anything to do with it.


----------



## sabre320 (May 13, 2017)

Hussain said:


> The Genjutsu was from the lakes. I don't think the Tensiegan or Toneri for that matter has anything to do with it.


Hmm..i might be confused about that didnt toneri himself use the genjutsu?


----------



## Courier Six (May 13, 2017)

Hussain said:


> The Tenseigan does have Deva path-like abilities like Toneri did to bring Hinata to him here
> 
> 
> and he made the rocks levitate and attacked Naruto with them.
> ...


Are those scenes from the new DB movie?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Android (May 13, 2017)

sabre320 said:


> Hmm..i might be confused about that didnt toneri himself use the genjutsu?


Nop, the crab that is guarding the pathway between the earth and the moon is the one making that Genjutsu lake.


----------



## Android (May 13, 2017)

Hussain said:


> or use them to create a tornado-like jutsu


That's called silver wheel reincarnation explosion.


----------



## sabre320 (May 13, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> Nop, the crab that is guarding the pathway between the earth and the moon is the one making that Genjutsu lake.


Gotit


----------



## Clowe (May 13, 2017)

One is the most exalted Dojutsu throughout the manga used by it's most prominent villains and one of the main characters.

The other are filler-like eyes used in one garbage movie by a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) villain.

Need I say more?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## Courier Six (May 13, 2017)

Clowe said:


> One is the most exalted Dojutsu in the manga used by it's most prminent villains and one of the main characters.
> 
> The other is a filler tier eyes used in a garbage movie by a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) villain *and is also gonna be used by the main character's son who is also a main character of the new show.*
> Need I say more?


You forget a couple of things so I fixed it for you.
Also how does that relate to their strength?


----------



## WorldsStrongest (May 13, 2017)

Rinnegan is pretty clearly the more powerful eye...Especially if you consider the fact if the user attained it naturally through its evolution...Their rinnegan would also have Sharingan abilities built into it...

Why do you think the tenseigan tried so hard to be the rinnegan with its rip off deva path ability? That the rinnegan does better anyway cuz of CT 

The tenseigan can also be punched out of you...Or has a time limit or something...Rinnegan doesnt...

Only thing that makes the tenseigan even worth talking about by comparison are the TSBs it gets

Rinnegan gets...


Attractive and Repulsive forces just like the Tenseigan but better thanks to CT
The ability to instantly kill someone via stealing their soul...
The ability to straight up revive the freaking dead
The ability to instantly eat all chakra it comes into contact with...Including...Oh i dont know..The tensiegans cloak itself so the tenseigan goes bye bye?
Izanagi
Izanami
Susanoo
Monstrously powerful Genjutsu
Precog
And either Clones completely invisible to nearly everyone in the verse or teh ability to manipulate space/time and open dimensioal rifts or teleport yourself or your opponent a certain distance instantly
The tenseigan gets


Deva path wannabe powers
TSBs (which admittedly, can be used by the tenseigan user to do some crazy stuff)
TCM
Thats literally it

People are saying  it gets the ability to absorb chakra as well which i dont think is a tenseigan ability...Pretty sure thats unique to toneri and im pretty sure he did that before he ever even attained the tenseigan...

The answer to this question shoulda been obvious anyway...Look at the first to users of each eye and tell me who was superior....

Rikudo Sages eyes>Sages Bro Eyes

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Trojan (May 13, 2017)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Attractive and Repulsive forces just like the Tenseigan but better thanks to CT


You do know the Tensigan user can control the entire moon, right? 
Please, give us the CT that is comparable to the ability to move the moon. 

Toneri was going to smash the entire earth with the moon. 



> The tenseigan can also be punched out of you...Or has a time limit or something...Rinnegan doesnt...



What the heck are you talking about? 



> The tenseigan gets



If you will give the Rinnegan the sharingan's abilities, why not give the Tensigan the Byakugan's abilities?  bias much?

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## kayz (May 13, 2017)

Hussain said:


> You do know the Tensigan user can control the entire moon, right?


Do you believe if the tenseigan was given to Hanabi that she would actually move the moon?
Don't you think it requires a very skillful user like Toneri to achieve a great feat like moving the moon? Or do you think any one can just do that?


----------



## sanninme rikudo (May 13, 2017)

Hussain said:


> Well, Hagorumo did not create life from nothing either.
> The Bijuus were created from the Juubi (which is something obviously), and they came out when the seal is completed like we have seen with Naruto and Sasuke sealing Kaguya.
> 
> 
> other "creation" stuff has nothing to do with the Rinnegan either way. It has to do with the Yin/Yang elements.


He used the chakra of the Juubi to create 9 different entities of life, no telling what else he could've done with that. Definitely still strikes me as more impressive than Tenseigan. 
And regardless, COAT is still a Rinne ability.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (May 13, 2017)

Hussain said:


> You do know the Tensigan user can control the entire moon, right?


You do know the rinnegan created the moon right?

And naruto and sasuke made another one against kaguya

And using CT doesnt kill the rinnegan user...

But if toneri rammed the moon into the earth...No more earth or moon...Ergo unless Tenseigan gives teh dude space gills...Hes a dead man...



Hussain said:


> Toneri was going to smash the entire earth with the moon.


Which is something he was doing over time

He cant just clap his hands and "moon gg"

CT on the other hand...



Hussain said:


> What the heck are you talking about?


Go watch the movie

Specifically the moment naruto beats Toneri

After his massive punch he sends toneri flying and the dude crashes into a cliff side and straight up loses the tenseigan

Therefore, eiteh rthat shit is on a timer...or if you take enough damage it forcibly deactivates

Take your pick

Either way its a crippling weakness the rinnegan doesnt have


Hussain said:


> If you will give the Rinnegan the sharingan's abilities, why not give the Tensigan the Byakugan's abilities?  bias much?


Hussain...

Tenseigan straight up doesnt give its wielder byakugan abilities...But for teh sake of argument lets say it does...

Do tell what Byakugan abilities help against rinnegan...

Seriously now

You gonna say 360 degree vision>PS now?



Buakugan has been fodder for literally a decade but apparently its helpful against the rikudo sennins eyes now...



This threads answer is very simple...Look at the Tenseigan wielders performances when compared to the rinnegans...

The sage had rinnegan, his brother had tenseigan...Hagoromo was the more powerful of the two

Sasuke, who has rinnegan, is on par with narutos final form...A form naruto never bothered to pull out against toneri...And the dude still got punked

But i mean that all probably means nothing...


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 13, 2017)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Rinnegan is pretty clearly the more powerful eye...Especially if you consider the fact if the user attained it naturally through its evolution...Their rinnegan would also have Sharingan abilities built into it...
> 
> Why do you think the tenseigan tried so hard to be the rinnegan with its rip off deva path ability? That the rinnegan does better anyway cuz of CT
> 
> ...


So i thought i was gonna have to come in and solo the thread but it looks like i'm not needed lol.

But don't forget the rinnegan's ability to tame the juubi like it's a bitch and become a juubi jinchuriki(god like entity in the verse only second to kaguya). It can also(albeit less impressively) let the user tame massively powerful chakra to bring under control and use to their will(sasuke's usage of this basically being a reverse creation of all things). The strongest barrier in the series is also attributed to the rinnegan as you need six paths chakra(obtained by using the six paths ten tails coffin seal which can only be used by a rinnegan user sealing the beast in themselves) and having awakened the rinnegan's trademark black receivers to use the six yang formation(which no diffed four giant juubidama's going off at once). 

As a bonus rinnegan also allows to see events that are happening even while all time has been stopped(and most likely even immunity to the time stop tho it's untested).

Tenseigan is simply outclassed. It needs to acquire more feats before going up against the rinnegan's arsenal in it's entirety.

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## kayz (May 13, 2017)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Rinnegan is pretty clearly the more powerful eye...Especially if you consider the fact if the user attained it naturally through its evolution...Their rinnegan would also have Sharingan abilities built into it...
> 
> Why do you think the tenseigan tried so hard to be the rinnegan with its rip off deva path ability? That the rinnegan does better anyway cuz of CT
> 
> ...


More for the Rinnegan

Ability to bind and control opponents chakra with chakra stakes
Can seal opponents with Chibaku tensei
Transform any part of the body to weapons e.g Lasers
Summon creatures with specific abilities
Kill someone if they lie
Manipulate the Juubi
Counter I.T
Shared vision
Control dead bodies, possibly making an army


----------



## Serene Grace (May 13, 2017)

kayz said:


> More for the Rinnegan
> 
> Ability to bind and control opponents chakra with chakra stakes
> Can seal opponents with Chibaku tensei
> ...


It can do all of this and pepole still think Fodderesigan>Rinnegan?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (May 13, 2017)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> So i thought i was gonna have to come in and solo the thread but it looks like i'm not needed lol.
> 
> But don't forget the rinnegan's ability to tame the juubi like it's a bitch and become a juubi jinchuriki(god like entity in the verse only second to kaguya). It can also(albeit less impressively) let the user tame massively powerful chakra to bring under control and use to their will(sasuke's usage of this basically being a reverse creation of all things). The strongest barrier in the series is also attributed to the rinnegan as you need six paths chakra(obtained by using the six paths ten tails coffin seal which can only be used by a rinnegan user sealing the beast in themselves) and having awakened the rinnegan's trademark black receivers to use the six yang formation(which no diffed four giant juubidama's going off at once).
> 
> ...


Lol ty i appreciate it


kayz said:


> More for the Rinnegan
> 
> Ability to bind and control opponents chakra with chakra stakes
> Can seal opponents with Chibaku tensei
> ...


Yeah agreed

I just figured cliff notes woulda been more than enough to convince people rinnegan is superior

But i guess not


----------



## Trojan (May 14, 2017)

kayz said:


> Do you believe if the tenseigan was given to Hanabi that she would actually move the moon?
> Don't you think it requires a very skillful user like Toneri to achieve a great feat like moving the moon? Or do you think any one can just do that?


It probably has to do with that person's chakra or something. 



sanninme rikudo said:


> He used the chakra of the Juubi to create 9 different entities of life, no telling what else he could've done with that. Definitely still strikes me as more impressive than Tenseigan.
> And regardless, COAT is still a Rinne ability.



Again, the Bijuus comes out when the seal is completed as we have seen in the manga. The original story with Hagorumo got retconned. 


> [="WorldsStrongest, post: 56911957, member: 255399"]You do know the rinnegan created the moon right?
> 
> And naruto and sasuke made another one against kaguya
> 
> ...


Lol, no the Rinnegan did not create the moon. That shit got retconned. We have seen that the big-ass CT is a cooperation jutsu. 
Haguromo needed his brother (Hamura) for the sealing, and Sasuke was with Naruto. The jutsu (CT) was used by the 2 seals.

Either way, that cannot be a feat given to the Rinnegan since it's not its own. Where the Tensigan can control it without any help
from someone else. 


- Pfff, he was going to smash the earth to kill himself? 
They are aliens, they live in the space. He can go live anywhere else he wants. Just like Kaguya was not on either the moon or the earth at first. Just like how Momoshiki and Kinshiki live in different space 2. 




> Which is something he was doing over time
> 
> He cant just clap his hands and "moon gg"
> 
> CT on the other hand...



He does not have 2. When he started moving the moon, the moon started to shatter, and a lot of metores started to fall all around the entire earth.


- Please, give me the CT-moon-size. That a Rinnegan user can do on his own. 
Asspulldara, even being powered up with the Juubi, Tree, SM, Asura, and Indra's powers couldn't do anything close to that. 

That's like, for example, given the huge-ass Jinton to Onoki alone when it was being powered up by Tsunade! 




> Go watch the movie
> 
> Specifically the moment naruto beats Toneri
> 
> ...


No, he got defeated. That's all there is to it. 



> Either way its a crippling weakness the rinnegan doesnt have



Sorry, but this is pure bullshit. 
By your logic, go and see Pain path. As soon as Naruto attacked them, they stopped functioning. Must be a time-limit? 
No, it's not like how it works. 




> Hussain...
> 
> Tenseigan straight up doesnt give its wielder byakugan abilities...But for teh sake of argument lets say it does...



How do you know that, when the Tenseigan is the secnd stage after the Byakugan? 


> Do tell what Byakugan abilities help against rinnegan...
> 
> Seriously now
> 
> You gonna say 360 degree vision>PS now?








> Buakugan has been fodder for literally a decade but apparently its helpful against the rikudo sennins eyes now...



Did not stop Kaguya from taking a massive dump on the strongest the EMS has to offer with a Byakugan jutsu.  



> This threads answer is very simple...Look at the Tenseigan wielders performances when compared to the rinnegans...



I did. The Tenseigan shits on the Rinnegan on all possible ways. 



> The sage had rinnegan, his brother had tenseigan...Hagoromo was the more powerful of the two


From where you got that Hago was the strongest out of the two exactly?  




> Sasuke, who has rinnegan, is on par with narutos final form...A form naruto never bothered to pull out against toneri...And the dude still got punked
> 
> But i mean that all probably means nothing..



Yeah, let's ignore the fact that Sasuke needed all 9 Bijuus against a holding back, exhausted Naruto. 

Again, you bring a Rinnegan user powered up by either all the Bijuus or the Juubi and then compare that to a Tensigan user that rely
on his own power! 

Also, Naruto did not use that form against Kaguya, I guess Sasuke's Rinnegan is stronger than Kaguya's Rinne-sharingan?


----------



## Trojan (May 14, 2017)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> As a bonus rinnegan also allows to see events that are happening even while all time has been stopped(and most likely even immunity to the time stop tho it's untested).


Sorry, this gave me a chuckle. 

You know that Bolt was able to move freely because he has the Byakugan blood in him right? 
Sasuke looked pathetic in comparison.


----------



## Trojan (May 14, 2017)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> It can do all of this and pepole still think Fodderesigan>Rinnegan?


It simple really.

Quality > Quantity.

Kakashi has more jutsu than Hashirama and Asspulldara. You don't see anyone saying

ASspulldara
- PS

Kakashi
1000 jutsu (and start listing them)

to show that Kakashi is stronger! 


and either way, the Gedu-Dama makes all the Rinnegan's abilities irrelevant without an extremely strong SM boost!


----------



## Android (May 14, 2017)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Sasuke, who has rinnegan, is on par with narutos final form...A form naruto never bothered to pull out against toneri...And the dude still got punked


Sasuke w/o the Bijuu isn't on par with even Naruto's regular RSM.
But you shouldn't be comparing Sasuke's Rinnegan to a Tenseigan, simply because Sasuke not only did he obtained the Rinnegan, but a huge volum of six paths chakra directly from RS himself, something Rinnegan Madara didn't have.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Android (May 14, 2017)

Why are people mentioning Sasuke's Rinnegan and forgetting that the guy has been given 50% of RS chakra on top of that eye ? 
Unless RS himself, or if you're not boosted with a huge volum of his chakra, Rinnegan users don't operate on the same lvl of power as the Rikudo Senjutsu users


----------



## sabre320 (May 14, 2017)

People are focusing on the versatility of the rinnegan but are ignoring the tenseigans battle power....on equal characters it annihalates..put toneri vs rinnegan madara and toneri stomps even though madara is far more experienced with the eye..it turned toneri from a top tier to a freaking world ender...he also got some form of ootsuki senjutsu along with omnyondon...which pretty much makes him immune to all but godtiers.
People are making terrible comparisons ignoring massive additional buffs like rikudo halves,juubi jinchurikis,senjutsu etc...The peak of close to an equivilant user in madara is ems ps and limbo ...toneri can literally laugh at madara fly away and crash the moon into his face..and he cant do shit...thats the difference in battle ability..even though toneri is more of a young nagato as a user..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 14, 2017)

Hussain said:


> Sorry, this gave me a chuckle.


I chuckled too. Rinnegan still getting god tier feats post chapter 700.


> You know that Bolt was able to move freely because he has the Byakugan blood in him right?


And sasuke negged it because he had the rinnegan. No problem here.


> Sasuke looked pathetic in comparison.


Sasuke looked like a god. Had the haters hoping that he wasn't casually analyzing that whole situation. Ukyo didn't let us down tho.

Sasuke will continue to look godly and unsurpassed as long as he's the main characters idol 

Can't wait till he use the rinnegan to beat some more ootsusuki alien ass while investing boruto's seal. It should be hype.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Trojan (May 14, 2017)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> I chuckled too. Rinnegan still getting god tier feats post chapter 700.
> 
> And sasuke negged it because he had the rinnegan. No problem here.
> 
> ...



Sorry man, all this does not change the fact that Sasuke was not able to move a muscle, where Bolt (cuz Byakugan) is able to move just fine. 

I know it's hard, but you can deal with it eventually!


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 14, 2017)

Hussain said:


> Sorry man


Don't be. You're the one in denial not me

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## kayz (May 14, 2017)

sabre320 said:


> People are focusing on the versatility of the rinnegan but are ignoring the tenseigans battle power....on equal characters it annihalates..put toneri vs rinnegan madara and toneri stomps even though madara is far more experienced with the eye..it turned toneri from a top tier to a freaking world ender..


If you have enough chakra, the rinnegan can give as much DC. Why compare Toneri with Madara why not Hagoromo.



sabre320 said:


> People are making terrible comparisons ignoring massive additional buffs like rikudo halves


Do you know that Rikudo halves is the chakra of Hagoromo(without juubi) who has the rinnegan?. And all that chakra within him is capable of creating the moon?



sabre320 said:


> .even though toneri is more of a young nagato as a user..


Bro, Toneri is an otsutsuki. Nagato isn't even an Uchiha/ Senju


----------



## theRonin (May 14, 2017)

WorldsStrongest said:


> You do know the rinnegan created the moon right?
> 
> And naruto and sasuke made another one against kaguya


But the moon was created by the yin yang seals, completely unrelated to rinnegan.


----------



## Viole (May 14, 2017)

Hereticrininning said:


> But the moon was created by the yin yang seals, completely unrelated to rinnegan.


Shhh u Heretic
Rinnegan obviously made that with sasuke doing 99.99% of moon making and naruto just for shows

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## theRonin (May 14, 2017)

TSB alone puts Tenseigan above Rinnegan unless it enhanced by SM.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (May 14, 2017)

kayz said:


> If you have enough chakra, the rinnegan can give as much DC. Why compare Toneri with Madara why not Hagoromo.
> 
> 
> Do you know that Rikudo halves is the chakra of Hagoromo(without juubi) who has the rinnegan?. And all that chakra within him is capable of creating the moon?
> ...



- What do you know about Haguromo and his feats? Based on your logic, why don't you compare Hamura's "feats" with the Tensigan
instead of Toneri? The obvious answer is because we haven't seen any of them doing anything. That's why we are not comparing Toneri's feats with Hagorumo's. Because they don't exist. 

- You do know that even after losing the Bijuu, part of its power remains on the user, right? 
Hago was the Juubi's host (even tho it does not make sense with the events that happened later, but that's just a usual Kishi fuck ups)
and Hago also received Hamura's seal, which made him even more powerful. So, yeah, that wasn't his own power either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arles Celes (May 14, 2017)

Why Kaguya did not wield the Tenseigan?

She was the one who passed the power down to her kids so she should be able to use anything they had too.

That said SP was really lazy with the Tenseigan. The design isn't half bad but its abilities seem to be straight copies of the Rinnegan. Its like both Kishi and SP had a creativity crisis at that point.


----------



## Viole (May 14, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Why Kaguya did not wield the Tenseigan?
> 
> She was the one who passed the power down to her kids so she should be able to use anything they had too.
> 
> That said SP was really lazy with the Tenseigan. The design isn't half bad but its abilities seem to be straight copies of the Rinnegan. Its like both Kishi and SP had a creativity crisis at that point.


She wasn't good enough to awaken it. Simple
Rinnegan is easy crap and easiser something is weaker it is
Tense isn't


----------



## Arles Celes (May 14, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> She wasn't good enough to awaken it. Simple
> Rinnegan is easy crap and easiser something is weaker it is
> Tense isn't



If she wasn't good enough then does that it mean that Toneri was above Kaguya since he got it?


----------



## Viole (May 14, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> If she wasn't good enough then does that it mean that Toneri was above Kaguya since he got it?


----------



## WorldsStrongest (May 14, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> Sasuke w/o the Bijuu isn't on par with even Naruto's regular RSM.


Lol



GuidingThunder said:


> But you shouldn't be comparing Sasuke's Rinnegan to a Tenseigan, simply because Sasuke not only did he obtained the Rinnegan, but a huge volum of six paths chakra directly from RS himself, something Rinnegan Madara didn't have.


And in order to receive the tenseigan, one needs otsutsuki chakra directly from hamuras descendants...And otsutsukis are known to be monsters

Either way its fair game

The title of the thread is "Rinnegan Vs Tenseigan"

Not "Tenseigan vs Low Balled Rinnegan"

So with that in mind...Why would we discount some of the rinnegans feats???

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 14, 2017)

WorldsStrongest said:


> The title of the thread is "Rinnegan Vs Tenseigan"
> 
> Not "Tenseigan vs Low Balled Rinnegan"
> 
> So with that in mind...Why would we discount some of the rinnegans feats???


So the thread won't be a complete stomp in the rinnegan's favor.


If you go through that whole thread you'd see something eerily similar to the OP for this thread. Almost as if someone didn't want a repeat of what happened there.

_89 to 19 _when it comes to votes

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## kayz (May 14, 2017)

Hussain said:


> - What do you know about Haguromo and his feats?


I know that his six-paths chakra on its own(no juubi) is potent enough to create the moon since it was the same chakra given to Naruto and Sasuke. People may say Hagoromo's six-paths chakra and rinnegan are two independent things but in fact they are the same. The rinnegan is the reflection of six-paths power/chakra.
He is capable of creating life (He used the Rinnegan to create the tailed beast using the juubi's chakra). Naruto(who has little skill) even used his power to bring forth an eye.




Hussain said:


> Based on your logic, why don't you compare Hamura's "feats" with the Tensigan
> instead of Toneri? The obvious answer is because we haven't seen any of them doing anything. That's why we are not comparing Toneri's feats with Hagorumo's. Because they don't exist.


Hamura's feat with tenseigan was never mentioned or showcased in any canon source bro, stop reaching.


But that is not the case with Hagoromo, we have statements on Hagoromo's feats and we even have Hagoromo(juubi-less) coming into the scene late in the manga with his chakra being extremely crucial to the defeat of the most powerful being in the narutoverse. His chakra is capable of separating Kaguya from her chakra and erupting a moon from the earth which is vastly greater than moving the moon.



Hussain said:


> - You do know that even after losing the Bijuu, part of its power remains on the user, right?


Not sure if serious. So the Juubi inside Hagoromo taught him how to use the rinnegan's yin-yang abilities?
Or are you speaking of six paths chakra? Which was present before Hagoromo became juubi-jin. Hagoromo was always very powerful without Juubi to the point he said Madara was using it's(the Juubi's) power to reach his level.



Hussain said:


> Hago was the Juubi's host (even tho it does not make sense with the events that happened later, but that's just a usual Kishi fuck ups)
> and Hago also received Hamura's seal, which made him even more powerful. So, yeah, that wasn't his own power either.


Sorry but where was it stated that it was the same seal Hamura used? Or
Do you know if Hagoromo shared his six-paths yin power with his brother? which is even more probable using Occam's razor since we have seen him(Hagoromo) actually give out his power before and also for the fact six-paths power/technique/jutsu is normally attributed to the rinnegan. Either way, Hagoromo called it his power. Let's leave it at that.


----------



## sabre320 (May 15, 2017)

LOL the arguments for the rinnegan are hilarious comparing hagoromo who even without the rinnegan is stronger then juubidara and juubi jinchurikis with toneri who has neither the rikudo halves,no bijuu, none of hamuras halves and just awakened the eyes by borrowing them ala nagato...with no experience....ok lets compare nagato with toneri  but lets compare double rinnegan madara with tenseigan toneri yeah toneri stomps....make fair comparisons for fksake stop comparing a god who is a master of the rinnegan with a kid who just borrowed the tenseigan..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kayz (May 15, 2017)

sabre320 said:


> LOL the arguments for the rinnegan are hilarious comparing hagoromo who even without the rinnegan is stronger then juubidara and juubi jinchurikis with toneri who has neither the rikudo halves,no bijuu, none of hamuras halves and just awakened the eyes by borrowing them ala nagato...with no experience....ok lets compare nagato with toneri  but lets compare double rinnegan madara with tenseigan toneri yeah toneri stomps....make fair comparisons for fksake stop comparing a god who is a master of the rinnegan with a kid who just borrowed the tenseigan..


Sorry but this is pure bull.
Toneri did not borrow the tenseigan, I don't know which Naruto movie you watched. Get your facts straight. Toneri awakened his tenseigan. The chakra from the hyuuga's byakugan resonated with his pure Otsutsuki's blood which awakened the Tenseigan. Toneri is an Otsutsuki, he has that advantage over humans.

Toneri is the strongest we have seen with tenseigan feats while Hagoromo is the strongest we've seen with Rinnegan. Why wouldn't we compare?


----------



## uchihakil (May 17, 2017)

sabre320 said:


> Tenseigan rather easily ...
> It essentially gives the user the power of both the eyes and the body
> Genjutsu that can affect a perfect jinchuriki of narutos level
> Gravity control powerfull enough to pull the moon
> ...




He is not nagato's equivalent, Nagato didnt have the body to handle the rinnegan, he's a hypothetical DRSM madara's equal, because toneri had the body to handle the power and has rikudou chakra maybe by combining the eyes of hanabi and his body kinda like madara combining hashi's dna to awaken the rinnegan.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 17, 2017)

Manga and databooks suggest Rinnegan.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Trojan (May 17, 2017)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Manga and databooks suggest Rinnegan.


The tensigan did not even exist in the manga or the databook. 
Feats suggest the Tensigan. U_U


----------



## Arles Celes (May 17, 2017)

sabre320 said:


> LOL the arguments for the rinnegan are hilarious comparing hagoromo who even without the rinnegan is stronger then juubidara and juubi jinchurikis with toneri who has neither the rikudo halves,no bijuu, none of hamuras halves and just awakened the eyes by borrowing them ala nagato...with no experience....ok lets compare nagato with toneri  but lets compare double rinnegan madara with tenseigan toneri yeah toneri stomps....make fair comparisons for fksake stop comparing a god who is a master of the rinnegan with a kid who just borrowed the tenseigan..



Didn't Toneri leave the Last Naruto on the verge of death before getting the Tenseigan? Or putting the Last Naruto under a genjutsu before getting the Tenseigan?

Good luck for Nagato accomplishing that.


----------



## SwordSlayer99 (May 17, 2017)

I think that the Tenseigan is the better dojutsu in my opinion

Toneri's Tenseigan granted him the ability to cut the moon with a giant chakra sword, and he pretty much used telekinesis to move the moon(Toneri also threw rocks at Naruto during their fight using telekinesis).Moving the moon out of oribt is a feat that is > Juudara's Chibaku Tenseis imo, and Toneri isn't even a JJ unlike Juudara...The Tensegan is >> The Rinnegan in terms of pure destructive power.

Nagato absorbed V2 Bee's cloak pretty much instantly while the Tenseigan took away a full Kurama BSM in an instant.In comparing chakra absorption, the Tenseigan wins with absolute ease.
100% BSM > 50% BSM > BM > Bee's V2 cloak.The Tenseigan is tiers upon tiers better in this regard.

Another thing to note is the rock golem. Some people downplay the golems strength because it was being beaten by Kurama, but this is wrong imo. BSM Naruto overpowered the chakra sword, and I don't think that BSM Naruto is so many times more powerful than Kurama is, especially whenever Kurama more than likely has some six Path Senjutsu / Chakra in him. The fact the golem survived a BD from Kurama, and Kurama's BD shouldn't be much weaker than BSM Naruto's punch, means that Kurama BDs are comparable to Toneri's moon cutter and the golem can survive massive attacks.

And with the TSBs the Tenseigan is once again superior to the Rinnegan...The only people that have TSBs are Juubi JJ and users of Six Path Senjutsu.With the TSBs Toneri could nullify Juubidamas from the Juubi which is absurdly overpowered for a dojutsu..

People say the Rinnegans versatility makes it better but imo the Rinnegan is outclassed at every turn.
All elemental jutsu are useless, they are blocked by TSBs or absorbed. CT is going to be thrown right back at the user using telekinesis, considering Toneri moved the moon.Summons don't matter when Toneri's golem didn't die from small planet level BD from Kurama. Preta Path is outclassed, the path with the soul taking abilities doesn't matter either because Toneri can take chakra from a distance.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 17, 2017)

Hussain said:


> The tensigan did not even exist in the manga or the databook.
> Feats suggest the Tensigan. U_U



However, it did a good job of suggesting the Rinnegan is the supreme Doujutsu. Even the one which offers higher forms like the Rinne Sharingan.

Feats suggest Tenseigan, are you sure?


----------



## Trojan (May 17, 2017)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Feats suggest Tenseigan, are you sure?


positive. 
That's why none of the Rinnegan fanboys could put any argument, and why they result into fanfiction
and "feats" that either not related to the Rinnegan (creating the moon) or nonexisting ones (Hago).


----------



## Arles Celes (May 17, 2017)

Wasn't Tenseigan's ultimate attack blocked by "base" Naruto?

I do not see "base" Naruto blocking Indra's arrow or PS chidori that way.


----------



## DaVizWiz (May 17, 2017)

Rinnegan has evolved versions (Rinnesharingan and/or 3rd Eye) it's superior overall.

If we're talking the basic versions than they're about equal.

There is a footnote however, that a Otu (legitimate alien in both birthplace/DNA) was the one wielding it's only feats.

Both Dojutsu are dependent upon the user's skill and power level and when someone with that close of a lineage to Hamura is the one wielding his power it's hard to determine the legitimate power of TSG itself. If he were wielding Rinnegan it's likely he'd of made Nagato look like a scrub as well. That's the issue with TSG's feats.

Overall I believe Rinnegan & TSG are identical in power, they in fact grant similar abilities with the ability to control the movement of foreign objects, while Rinnegan opens up possibilities that are unimaginable (revival of death, combat reanimation of the dead, creation of life, meteor showers, soul extraction, control of the ultimate being Juubi) TSG grants the user access to powerful truthseeker-based weapons that are world busters and a mode that is inferior to only Hagoromo's himself.

If Nagato nearly destroyed Konoha with the Rinnegan through a weakened path, then Konohamaru with the dojutsu would only be capable of destroying a city block, and Madara would probably be capable of vaporizing an entire country with it.

In contrast if an Otu Toneri could cut through the moon with his TSG Mode, then Konohamaru with TSG would only cut a small mountain, and someone like Hashirama would probably cut to the core of the planet itself in that mode causing some pretty serious problems for everyone on it.

The power scale and skill level of it's wielder determines the overall power of the dojutsu itself, but the enhancements of the individual on average would be pretty close IMO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 17, 2017)

Hussain said:


> positive.
> That's why none of the Rinnegan fanboys could put any argument, and why they result into fanfiction
> and "feats" that either not related to the Rinnegan (creating the moon) or nonexisting ones (Hago).



So any feats or portrayal, you'll say don't count because it tops the Tenseigan? But doesn't the Tenseigan need to be compared to the Rinnegan in the manga to prove the Rinnegan is inferior?


----------



## kayz (May 17, 2017)

Hussain said:


> positive.
> That's why none of the Rinnegan fanboys could put any argument, and why they result into fanfiction
> and "feats" that either not related to the Rinnegan (creating the moon) or nonexisting ones (Hago).


Creating the moon is a rinnegan feat. It is Hagoromo's chakra that allowed Naruto and Sauce to do it. That chakra stems from his rinnegan.
You should have created a poll when making this thread.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 5, 2018)

if anyone is ever going to compare Toneri/Hanabi's incomplete tenseigan to the rinnegan then you compare it to Madara with the rinnegan before he became a 10 tail Jin

idk why people compare it to Jin Hagoromo or Sage Jin Madara when that is also the 10 tails then just the rinnegan

plus people scoffing at Naruto punching Toneri when Naruto was 2X Kuruma Sage naruto with extra boosts, etc... when a borrowed rinnegan user Nagato got laced by not perfect Jin Kuruma and Sage Naruto 

if anything if your going to compare it to pre Jin Hagoromo then you would have to use his brother Hamura which we have no clue what his tenseigan feats even are compared to Hagoromo that just got small amounts of detail usually extremely wanked by ignorant Uchiha who had no clue that Kaguya existed and thought life itself came form Hagoromo lol


basically a complete wait and see to see what both eyes can represent since the paths seem to be universal now and not just rinnegan tech

even people without the tenseigan or rinnegan have used it due to being an Otsutsuki

we are even getting twsits like that Urashiki rinnegan stuff to further confuse us, let alone the tenseigan only had a small bit in a movie as its entire screen time


post Kara when we go back to the O clan then likely we might get more info for both eyes as much as it hurts some people


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 5, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> if anyone is ever going to compare Toneri/Hanabi's incomplete tenseigan to the rinnegan then you compare it to Madara with the rinnegan before he became a 10 tail Jin
> 
> idk why people compare it to Jin Hagoromo or Sage Jin Madara when that is also the 10 tails then just the rinnegan
> 
> ...



Where was it stated that Toneri's Tenseigan was incomplete though?

More importantly, Toneri is an Otsutsuki. Not an Uchiha/Uzumaki/Hyuuga/etc.

Kinshiki with just a Byakugan and no bijuus could clash evenly with Adult Sasuke. That hardly meant that the Byakugan is equal to the Rinnegan.

Would Hanabi(for example) if given the Tenseigan were able to show such might as Toneri?

So if comparing Tenseigan Toneri Otsutsuki with Rinnegan users it seems only fair to do so regarding those who are Otsutsuki as well.

Hell...Sasuke himself only received half Otsutsuki chakra actually. And yet that was enough to put him way ahead of any Uchiha Rinnegan wielder including Madara himself.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 5, 2018)

Arles Celes said:


> Where was it stated that Toneri's Tenseigan was incomplete though?
> 
> More importantly, Toneri is an Otsutsuki. Not an Uchiha/Uzumaki/Hyuuga/etc.
> 
> ...


it was incomplete as in it isn't fully developed as the rinnegan that had arcs to establish itself

let alone it (the rinnegan) is still getting development

so far for the tenseigan we don't know of its rules and powers completely

and to assume Toneri showed all there is in like one movie after having it for a few hours for it to even manifest which turned out was still unstable is silly

Toneri is an O clan down via generations... In the novel it even stated he watched Hinata with his Dad when he was a kid so he is in the same ball park range as K12 gen too

his sister clan is the Hyuga... stop trying to place him as a pure breed when he clearly isn't

even when they showed the rest of his clan we saw that they didn't even have white hair like him too

we don't know what Hanabi with the tenseigan would be capable off since we never saw it

let alone she would need Toneri's chakra for it in the first place so it is more of a Hashirama and Madara swap scenario then it is a Nagato and Madara

so NO it isn't "fair" to toss


> So if comparing Tenseigan Toneri Otsutsuki with Rinnegan users it seems only fair to do so regarding those who are Otsutsuki as well.



since Toneri isn't a O clan full breed and even if he was or even close to something like Indra/Ashura or even Hagoromo/Hamura

then you wouldn't add the extra O clan buffs like what Kinshiki has, etc... to his tenseigan list of abilities like how some people tried and tossed Juubi Jin abilities and chakra levels as a buff for rinnegan ablities


at most you can add byakugan abilities to its power and arsenal like how some people here tossed in Sharingan tech as Rinnegan abilities too because it was "derived from said eye"

even though Urahsiki also just showed you can swap byakugan to rinnegan if you ate the fruit or whatever he did to get it

then there is the fact that byakugan's aren't even equal to each other


beyond the whole pure byakugan that you need to make a tenseigan in the first place there is KKM byakugan's like Kaguya's which is clearly more OP then a standard byakugan

so the whole thing is fuzzy


anyway Hamura tenseigan vs Hagoromo Rinnegan (if we ever get the info for those two) is the comparison you should do

or Madara/Sasuke Rinnegan vs Toneri Tenseigan as Toneri is a descendant as much as those two are

but for the above you compare eye abilities and not extra added buffs


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 5, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> it was incomplete as in it isn't fully developed as the rinnegan that had arcs to establish itself
> 
> let alone it (the rinnegan) is still getting development
> 
> so far for the tenseigan we don't know of its rules and powers completely



Plot relevance is a power in itself though.

Had Naruto or Sasuke been secondary characters with Lee or Neji being the leads then neither Kurama nor the Uchiha clan dojutsu would look nowhere as impressive as the crazy stuff Kishi would give Lee and Neji to make it clear that they are meant to stand at the top.

Toneri had shown everything he could with the Tenseigan since there was no point for him to hold back against Naruto. Maybe another Tenseigan user would do better...or worse. But not all dojutsus even in the same group are equal to another. Nor its users.



Reviewing Logic said:


> Toneri is an O clan down via generations... In the novel it even stated he watched Hinata with his Dad when he was a kid so he is in the same ball park range as K12 gen too
> 
> his sister clan is the Hyuga... stop trying to place him as a pure breed when he clearly isn't
> 
> even when they showed the rest of his clan we saw that they didn't even have white hair like him too



Hmmm, but the O clan that traveled to the moon was not stated to carry any other clans alongside it. Otherwise the main family and the branch family of Hamura's O clan followers could ally with other clans that traveled to the moon alongside them to gain an advantage. And yet I heard nothing about about any other clans being there.

That not all clan members have no white hair is not foolproof either. For all we know white hair might be the result of Shinju influence or some clan members simply having greater potential. Not all Uchihas were black haired either. And Naruto was stated to have inherited Kushina's powerful chakra despite lacking red hair. He was clearly an Uzumaki through and through.

Was it stated in the novel/movie that Toneri was a half breed or inferior in some way to thr average O clan members? Also why would Urashiki treat him as a real O clan member instead of some half breed reject?




Reviewing Logic said:


> even though Urahsiki also just showed you can swap byakugan to rinnegan if you ate the fruit or whatever he did to get it
> 
> then there is the fact that byakugan's aren't even equal to each other
> 
> ...



I agree. Not all sharingans are equal to each other just like not all Byakugans/MS/Rinnegans are the same. Neji's eyes were praised more than most other Hyuugas as were Hanabi's and even Hinata's in the Last if I recall well. The Byakugan of a regular Hyuuga won't compare to these.

Personally I think it depends on the chakra strength(and potential of the user) to make the eye so strong...as well as for the eye like MS to have hax above most other MS hax(like Kamui looked more impressive than most other MS jutsus).


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 5, 2018)

Arles Celes said:


> Plot relevance is a power in itself though.
> 
> Had Naruto or Sasuke been secondary characters with Lee or Neji being the leads then neither Kurama nor the Uchiha clan dojutsu would look nowhere as impressive as the crazy stuff Kishi would give Lee and Neji to make it clear that they are meant to stand at the top.
> 
> ...


at most Toneri's clan maybe had inbreeding but the Uchiha and Hyuga can also be argued that they also kept it within the clan

we know that it wasn't more pure breed O clan members since Toneri with Hamura's passed down knowledge was shocked that the clan still existed when Urashiki presented said fact

plus it was never mentioned more O clan people sided with Hagoromo or came with Kaguya beyond Kaguya herself in all of her adaptation be it manga, novels, databooks and anime original arcs


as for the full power of the eye I doubt it since he stated over and over again that he was getting the hang of it

like a person with a new toy

heck even for Sasuke he later learnt how to use more rinnegan tech when he got accustomed to it over the years

let alone Kishi introducing new Rinnegan stuff as the series went on


which basically means that the tenseigan with more screen time would have more stuff added to it as well 

even now we see new stuff being added to the rinnegan let alone each rinnegan and even byakugan having unique abilities for the said user beyond the standard affair

I mean compare Hamura who terraformed the moon and did so many stuff

his tenseigan became a vessel to power the whole moon colony let alone other things 

Toneri's tenseigan is a baby in comparison 

there are other tasks too that he could have via the eyes but didn't do it as it was unnecessary for his battle against Naruto

like how he made a bird cage from thin air to keep Hinata inside yet never used said making ability against Naruto



lastly it is a movie that can only cram in so much in under a 1hour  30mins, which is even less since it was a romance movie first and a tenseigan movie second so it had even less development time compared to Naruto and Hinata


now compare that to the rinnegan that can take its time being trickled through out shippuden let alone later via a Boruto movie and anime 


lastly for  others (not you) who use the Obito and other rinnegan wankers stuff to refute the tenseigan forget that Obito and the rest don't even know that the tenseigan even exists

it is as useless for info as Madara talking about Kaguya or Hagoromo as the pinnacle of the O clan when a main family exist that they don't even know about


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 5, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> at most Toneri's clan maybe had inbreeding but the Uchiha and Hyuga can also be argued that they also kept it within the clan
> 
> we know that it wasn't more pure breed O clan members since Toneri with Hamura's passed down knowledge was shocked that the clan still existed when Urashiki presented said fact



I may have recalled it wrongly but...wasn't Toneri just asking Urashiki why the main family abandoned him (and the Hamura branch by association)? He certainly had to know that the main O clan family was still around as he helped Boruto awaken his Jougan even before meeting Urashiki. The only explanation would be...that it isn't the O clan that Toneri considers the threat that requires the Jougan to fight it but some other sinister force.




Reviewing Logic said:


> plus it was never mentioned more O clan people sided with Hagoromo or came with Kaguya beyond Kaguya herself in all of her adaptation be it manga, novels, databooks and anime original arcs



True, but that makes me wonder: What is the current accepted "canon" on that issue? I recall that the 4th Databook explained some stuff on the O clan as did the Otsutsuki anime arc. Obviously even these leave hidden plenty of important stuff(like what is the deal with the main O clan family) but I was curious how most feel about the info we received from these...




Reviewing Logic said:


> I mean compare Hamura who terraformed the moon and did so many stuff
> 
> his tenseigan became a vessel to power the whole moon colony let alone other things
> 
> Toneri's tenseigan is a baby in comparison



I recall how Toneri planned to use the Tenseigan to heal Earth after destroying it to start in all anew or something. We also know how he could cut the moon in half...though strangely we saw later the moon intact I think? Weird. Still it was impressive nevertheless.

The Rinnegan was also hyped to be able to make its user a world savior or world destroyer at least according to what Jiraiya knew about it.

Hagoromo(even before becoming a Jin) and Hamura were also likely close in terms of power to fit there with the whole Yin/Yang theme I think. So likely Rinnegan Hago could do everything Tenseigan Hamura could...at least when it comes to general power level. 




Reviewing Logic said:


> lastly it is a movie that can only cram in so much in under a 1hour  30mins, which is even less since it was a romance movie first and a tenseigan movie second so it had even less development time compared to Naruto and Hinata
> 
> 
> now compare that to the rinnegan that can take its time being trickled through out shippuden let alone later via a Boruto movie and anime



Yeah, well I wonder if we will hear about it again. It looked cool though and I wouldn't mind if some O clan member got it so we could see a Rinnegan Vs Tenseigan fight. The hype would be off the charts. 

And if it does appear I wonder if it will be connected to the Jougan? 

Just hoping for no more eye stealing as that mechanic looked kinda...unsightly IMO and we already had its fill with the EMS awakening mechanic being so similar.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 5, 2018)

Arles Celes said:


> I may have recalled it wrongly but...wasn't Toneri just asking Urashiki why the main family abandoned him (and the Hamura branch by association)? He certainly had to know that the main O clan family was still around as he helped Boruto awaken his Jougan even before meeting Urashiki. The only explanation would be...that it isn't the O clan that Toneri considers the threat that requires the Jougan to fight it but some other sinister force.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toneri had Hamura's tenseigan vessal too

even the way he would slumber for thousands if not millions of years post destroying the Earth was going to be thanks to Hamura's tenseigan and its vessal's chakra protecting him in a chakra sphere

as for the Main family bit

Toneri only knew as much Hagoromo and Hamura knew of Kaguya being scared of Momo and his buddies

he literally told Urashiki "If they exist then why did they foresake us?"

he had no clue

plus again Hamura unlike Hagoromo lived longer and we don't know how big the clan he took with him was back then

he could've for all we know taken some humans and his children to breed

no where was it ever stated other O clan people existed beyond Kaguya and her progeny on Earth

even Hagoromo states as such


Toneri knowing of the Jougan could just be via info Kaguya knew which later Hamura knew or Toneri saw the future as he usually shows he can predict

or Hamura did the same akin to Momoshiki and his byakugan and wrote it down to pass on for future gen


anyway I hope the O clan main family has the tenseigan so that we can get tenseigan vs rinnegan fights and info

I feel one outdates in age the other


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Dec 5, 2018)

Hussain said:


> This thread is about the eyes in themselves, not really their users. Just compare their abilities.



> Says it is about eyes, not the users
> Says we should cap the eyes powers based on the user's eye


----------



## strongestrinneganuser (Dec 6, 2018)

tenseigan is definitely stronger. i view rinnegan as 1/4 of the tenseigan. its just that hagoromo is stronger than hamura that makes it look like the rinnegan is stronger. but look at madara and nagato; they are not as strong than toneri.


----------



## sabre320 (Dec 6, 2018)

Arles Celes said:


> Where was it stated that Toneri's Tenseigan was incomplete though?
> 
> More importantly, Toneri is an Otsutsuki. Not an Uchiha/Uzumaki/Hyuuga/etc.
> 
> ...


Toneri is a diluted descendant over several generations from hamura just like the uchiha and senju are from Hagoromo . He was never born an ootsuki like momo, kinishiki and not even like hamura.Hell the dude didnt even have a hint of senjutsu , six paths etc from hamura. He couldnt awaken the tenseigan naturally and had to go for implants aka nagato at best you can equate it to madara. 
He is at no point a full on ootsuki he is a diluted descendant of hamura and not even a transmigitant etc.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 6, 2018)

sabre320 said:


> Toneri is a diluted descendant over several generations from hamura just like the uchiha and senju are from Hagoromo . He was never born an ootsuki like momo, kinishiki and not even like hamura.Hell the dude didnt even have a hint of senjutsu , six paths etc from hamura. He couldnt awaken the tenseigan naturally and had to go for implants aka nagato at best you can equate it to madara.
> He is at no point a full on ootsuki he is a diluted descendant of hamura and not even a transmigitant etc.


which makes it even more hilarious on how he could get so far when Naruto/Sasuke and Hashirama/Madara were incarnates and he was not 


Non incarnates like Itachi wishes he was on Toneri's level


----------



## Ultrafragor (Dec 6, 2018)

They're tools.

What you can do with them depends on the user.

Rinnegan:

Six Paths abilities
true users get a unique jutsu
Tenseigan:

Baku Tensei (Golden, Silver, and Localized were shown by Toneri)
Puppet Cursing Sphere (used to take control of Hinata)
Tenseigan Chakra Mode

that's it, the black rods can be used by most people at that level, including Tenseigan users, so I'm not counting it under either dojutsu

gravitational powers are displayed by each dojutsu as well, so I'm not counting that either



Who wins with each set of abilities depends on who is fighting. A better Rinnegan user can suck you in with Bansho Tenin, grab your soul with Human Path, then blow you away with Shinra Tensei to rip your soul out. A better Tenseigan user can use Silver Baku Tensei to bluff you, then land Localized Baku Tensei to destroy you with your own chakra.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 6, 2018)

sabre320 said:


> Toneri is a diluted descendant over several generations from hamura just like the uchiha and senju are from Hagoromo . He was never born an ootsuki like momo, kinishiki and not even like hamura.Hell the dude didnt even have a hint of senjutsu , six paths etc from hamura. He couldnt awaken the tenseigan naturally and had to go for implants aka nagato at best you can equate it to madara.
> He is at no point a full on ootsuki he is a diluted descendant of hamura and not even a transmigitant etc.



For all we know the clan Momo and Kinshiki are from could have sexual contact with other clans(or have citizens that are not pure O clan members where they currently live) making them not 100% pure either.

We know nothing how the main O clan rolls now nor how much "purity" they have at this point.

The reason Momo is so strong could be simply due to him eating Shinju pills making his chakra so strong. Same with his dad.

Or he could be part of a really small group of main O clan family members who happens to have ibeen born with strong O clan chakra unlike most others who are average people.

That said...was it ever stated in a canon source that Kaguya had Hamura and Hago with a human male? All I recall was that she bore two kids who inherited some of her divine chakra...which she obtained via Shinju. Neither I recall in a canon source that Hamura married a human women. Nor that the O clan memebers that did go with him to the moon were of mixed O clan and human ancestry. Or was the anime O clan arc canonized?

Also neither Momo, Kinshiki nor Urashiki had shown Senjutsu as the latter was surprised to see Mitsuki's Senjutsu chakra. No confirmation that they have Six Path Senjutsu either.

The requirements to how awaken the Tenseigan "normally" were not made clear either other than what we saw from Toneri. Hamura was not shown having the Tenseigan when he fought Kaguya. So who know how he obtained it...though its not guaranteed he did NOT used the same method as Toneri. Nor is it clear how Indra awakened EMS(if he even had it) without any eye swapping. The Tenseigan method of awakening was clearly inspired by the EMS.

Finally, the diluted part can be treated as the plot demands. Not every kid of a super gifted parents is guaranteed to inherit said super powers. For all we know Toneri might have been born strongly inheriting the O clan potential(from less gifted parents that had super gifted ancestors) which is why he got white hair and pale skin like other known O clan members...and could withstand and quickly adapt to the Tenseigan power soon after obtaining it. I doubt any random Uchiha can withstand the power of MS...much less the Rinnegan.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Dec 6, 2018)

Tenseigan is literally better on all accounts.


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 6, 2018)

Foddergan fans still at 



kayz said:


> Creating the moon is a rinnegan feat. It is Hagoromo's chakra that allowed Naruto and Sauce to do it. That chakra stems from his rinnegan.
> You should have created a poll when making this thread.



We all know why Hussain did not make a poll:



Rinnegan - 89
Tenseigan - 19


----------



## Trojan (Dec 6, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> Foddergan fans still at
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bias ruins polls. 


Rinnegan lovers can't make a legitimate argument besides "we love Rinnegan, it gotta be the strongest"  


even tho I don't know why is this thread revived now...


----------



## Ultrafragor (Dec 6, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> Foddergan fans still at
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"People agree with me so I'm right"

- people trying to get out of being wrong by pretending opinion is fact


----------



## Ultrafragor (Dec 6, 2018)

_leaves comment rating_

- people who don't have shit to say and can't risk a confrontation


----------

